# Public vs Private Schools



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Just want to hear opinions, personal experience, and pros and cons. 

Public schools in my area are considered to be one of the best in country, but people still send kids to private schools, which is expensive and not always possible to afford (BTW, are there loans like for college?).


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

In my area the public schools are over crowded and give only the minimum education required. Where as te private schools offer a better education but also for a hefty fee. There's also the fact that most of the time a religion or branch of Christianity is attached to the school which also pushes some people away from it. While the education may be better the environment isn't always the friendliest and it's extremely strict, lots of rules which they don't like it if you find loopholes.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

In my area the public schools are (in my opinion) pretty good. There are a few private schools but I don't know a lot about them. I know one is a Catholic school. 

Currently I'm in High School. Fights are very rare. The teachers are (in general) kind and good at their jobs. We have a good sport program and there are a lot of extra curricular activities and clubs. There are a lot of classes offered. There's also a thing where you take a college course for a certain amount of money and get the credits. I forget what it's called, though. There are AP and honors classes, as well as an honors program. 

We aren't crowded, either, at least for what I'm used to. In Elementary, Middle, and High School it's always been about 25 kids in a class.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Just want to hear opinions, personal experience, and pros and cons.
> 
> Public schools in my area are considered to be one of the best in country, but people still send kids to private schools, which is expensive and not always possible to afford (BTW, are there loans like for college?).


The student loans for prep/private schools have been mostly phased out.

We were disappointed in the public schools here - couldn't afford private school - so opted to do an online public school at home.

It's great and the curriculum is fantastic!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for info, folks!

Yes, all private schools I know of in my area are religious.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Daisy25 said:


> so opted to do an online public school at home.


How interesting! I haven't even heard about such a thing! 

Yes, I just asked about tuition in private ones and it was high. Almost like in public univ. I believe you can put tax-free money into some account to later cover the school tuition, but I didn't look into it (yet).


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> We were disappointed in the public schools here - couldn't afford private school - so opted to do an online public school at home.


How does that work?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I went to an all girls, private Sacred Heart, school K-12. I loved it, we wore uniforms hence no clothes budget needed.

My parents had 8 children in private scools at the same time, I will not say it was easy. I ate peanut butter and jelly everyday of my life, there were no restaurants, heck half the time you had to look very hard to find meat in the "beef" stew. 

We all worked work study at school to help pay for tuition, the older kids often pulling double duty, for the younger ones.

My parents drove 15 year old cars, while all the other kids in my class got a new car for their 16th birthday. 

We lived in the "country", to my classmates anyway, they all lived in town. There was definatly a difference in tax brackets between myself and my classmates.

I however got a great education and I can go anywhere in the world there is a Sacred Heart school and be welcomed as part of their family. 

I was a bit of a problem child growing up and I fear if I had gone to a public school it would have been a disaster, the school and the fact that I knew what was sacraficed by my family kept me in line, sort of.

My senior year of HS, I was expelled, because I made a nun cry. I have never seen my mother so angry, she said "I did not sactafice every dime we had and drive you 30 miles to school everyday for 12 1/2 years to have you graduate from (public School). You are to go to that school and get down on your hands and knees and beg with all of your heart for forgivness, or do not come back home. Wow!! This time I think see means it.

I went to school and gave the preformance of an Acadamy Award winner and got reinstated, but could not go back to my Algebra class with said nun, and detention for the rest of the year. But I graduated from that school.

There were 60 girls in my class.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

In the UK the big difference between the public and private schools are the number of children in each class. Most private schools have as few as 10 and certainly no more than 20. Public schools the classes can be double that.

Discipline in private schools is stricter, teachers are often better and facilities greater. Sports are encouraged. 

I know that if I had children I would rather they were privately educated then in public schools.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Cinder said:


> How does that work?


Google "Online Public Schools".

Depending upon your state - a number of options should come up. You will probably find K12 Programs and Connections Academy as well as any online courses offered by your local school district.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, you have to provide your own transportation to many private schools. Minor draw back - until they are 16 and can drive themselves. And, it's an added expense. I have never understood why busses only run to public schools. Also, you "pay twice" when you pay tuition b/c you still have to pay taxes toward public school funding. 

To me, it is well worth all the sacrifices that we have made to send our children to private schools. From what I have witness, kids that attend private schools tend to be more considerate of their classmates and more academically and community oriented - overall.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I was sent to a private Jewish school. I was well prepared for college when I got there.
I sent both my daughters to private Jewish schools for a better education and to ensure they understood how important being jewish is.
Boys and girls were seperated during class.
There were no sports and academic excellence was stressed.
I have put enough money aside to assure that my grandchildren have the same opprotunities. Shalom


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Missy May said:


> Well, you have to provide your own transportation to many private schools. Minor draw back - until they are 16 and can drive themselves. And, it's an added expense. I have never understood why busses only run to public schools.


School buses are NOT provided to all public schools. I grew up in MD and school buses were only provided to kids who did not live on the Military base. Us Military brats walked a 1/2 mile to the elementary school, 1.2 miles to the Jr High and 3 miles to the High School. Moved to CA when my dad retired and unless you lived more than TEN miles from the school, too bad, so sad, happy hiking! 

My kids also went to school in CA (different district) and zero buses unless you were differentially abled (the short buses....). I moved them to a charter school that had 2 buses but 500 kids, so busing was lottery and if your name was not drawn... too bad, so sad, enjoy driving as the school was a mile away from the nearest house (I drove 20mins each way). The few who did win the bus lottery still had to be driven to the bus stop as to save $$ there was 2 mass stops at local parks (which were nowhere near where the kids lived).

Moved to CO a few years ago and I was floored, we have buses! My kids were bused waaaaay the heck out of town to a school in the middle of nowhere! :-x We lived within 5 minutes of three schools but yet my kids had an hour ride to nowhereville. 

Moved to nowhereville :lol: They still have an hour ride but at least it's now because the school is 2 or 3 towns over (elementary is 2, middle and high are 3)!! It's an extremely rural route which has it's perks... I have door to door service, in nice weather she picks up/dumps at the mailbox, in rainy, snowy or FREEZING, she kindly uses my circular drive and picks up/dumps at my front door.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Delfina said:


> School buses are NOT provided to all public schools. I grew up in MD and school buses were only provided to kids who did not live on the Military base. Us Military brats walked a 1/2 mile to the elementary school, 1.2 miles to the Jr High and 3 miles to the High School. Moved to CA when my dad retired and unless you lived more than TEN miles from the school, too bad, so sad, happy hiking!
> 
> My kids also went to school in CA (different district) and zero buses unless you were differentially abled (the short buses....). I moved them to a charter school that had 2 buses but 500 kids, so busing was lottery and if your name was not drawn... too bad, so sad, enjoy driving as the school was a mile away from the nearest house (I drove 20mins each way). The few who did win the bus lottery still had to be driven to the bus stop as to save $$ there was 2 mass stops at local parks (which were nowhere near where the kids lived).
> 
> ...


I grew up in AZ - and they went pretty darn far out. A ten mile limit would have been laughable.

Nowadays MWR busses will bus kids on base to the bus stop, or the school...which they should! 

When my kids were really little I told them I had to walk miles in the snow to get to school. They still hold this tale against me. I was waiting until they realized it doesn't snow much in the desert! :lol:


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I told mine that too.... they didn't believe it. Sad part is it was TRUE!! We lived on-base but my Dad worked at a facility off-base, so he took the only vehicle we had that could navigate snow and when it snowed, we had no choice but to walk. 

My kids have no idea how good the have it. I plow our 1/2mile driveway with the ATV and the bus drives to our front door. I used to make the over mile walk to the Jr High in 2 feet of snow. All the kids in the neighborhood walked together so we could take turns as to who went first since as small kids, it was torture breaking a path!


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

I hate my public school so much. We have uncaring teachers, poor disciplines for delinquents, cameras that are only focused on the entrances of the school and at none of the lockers, a *****[excuse my language] of a school counselor, and has "okay" classes being offered...
There is absolutely no punishment for bullies.
I personally had to go to a different school for half a year because of bullies. I am still bullied even though I'm going to be a junior.


I wish I could go to a private school but I'm in the middle of no where with not much money.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> Just want to hear opinions, personal experience, and pros and cons.
> 
> Public schools in my area are considered to be one of the best in country, but people still send kids to private schools, which is expensive and not always possible to afford (BTW, are there loans like for college?).


I will try not to get wordy..I have a wide range of experience (kind of scary to think about..lol) I grew up in the pvt school system...great education..breezed through College..my kids went to prvt school 1 for 5 years, 2nd kid for 9 yrs///both home schooled for 1 yr///now younger 1 goes to Public and older one does online high school based from our states University with pricey tuition. Honestly, all of the above have pros & cons. Both of my kids are academically strong & well behaved kids. There was a lot more teaching at the higher end of the bell curve in the pvt school system..However, especially at the high school level..waaay more opportunity for variety in the public school....ex. pvt offers 2 maybe 3 languages..public offers 8. I have heard that public schools have more services offered for educational special needs than prvt but this area is not in my experience. Prvts don't have loans but financial aide was fairly easy to get every year. hope some of this helps


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I was firmly n the belief that public schools were OK until my oldest daughter came home and told me about a classmate that was pregnant.
I wanted my children to have a chance to mingle with children of diverse cultures and races.
I then sent them to a school where everyone was Jewish, they were taught hebrew, and they had to wear long sleeve shirts and basically poodle skirts that came to well below the knee and long stockings that covered the rest of thier legs.
They hated me. After aceing thier collge entrance exams they said thanks. Shalom


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you for sharing, folks! And BubblesBlue, I'm sorry for your experience.  

I went to public school myself, got a GREAT education (I was extremely lucky to have several teachers with talent from God), but yeah, bullies were there (as well as some other "stuff"). I never had an issue to stand up for bullies, still school years are not the best of my memories except those teachers (unlike university that I loved). 

And sorry for the dumb question, but are ALL private schools religious? From what I see around they are (Catholic, Jewish, Christian, etc.).


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

In the UK no they are not.

I went to Boarding school here and it was the best experiance of my life and I wish I could go back.
My biggest class was 10 people. During my A levels my biggest class was 7 and my smallest was 1!
The teachers were brilliant and truely gifted! they worked so hard and they were rewarded.
Discipline was strict, teachers tolerated no nonsense.
We had brilliant facilities, lovely environment for learning, academically able students were pushed to our utmost, less able people were pushed down routes that would give them Qualifications that would set them up for life (one lad in my year struggled to get even GCSE maths at D grade, so was pushed into the outdoor leaders, PE and applied business route, he now owns a chain of Gyms worth millions of £)

The whole school was inspiring and every ex pupil that I have spoken to wishes that they could go back.


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

My boyfriend in high school went to a Catholic private school and I went to a regular public school. He boasted about how his education was better than mine because his parents paid $10k a year in tuition fees on top of uniforms, expensive field trips, and textbooks. Meanwhile, looking at his bookshelf one day I discovered that he had all the exact same textbooks that we used - for free! We both graduated with similar grades (high) and went to the same university (a very prestigious one). I'm by no means a "hard worker" and neither was he (although he was a harder worker than I was and was generally one of those smart know-it-all types), but we both learned the same materials and learned them well.

It saddened me a bit that his parents actually started saving about $7k a year once he went to university. We broke up after university because I just couldn't stand him anymore, but that's a whole other thread.

Oddly enough, after university he went to teacher's college. He had a hard time getting in because of his demographic (white male) and someone from his church pulled a few strings to get him in after two denied appeals for admission. He graduated from teacher's college at the top of his class but couldn't get a job with the school board (6000 graduates every year competing for a very small pool of jobs). As far as I know, he is still running a daycare for $12/hr, waiting for a job teaching high school. He graduated from university about 6 years ago.

I went into publishing and got a job in my field right away. I did that for 2.5 years before I got the balls to quit the corporate world to follow my passion for working with animals and start my own business. I now run a very successful dog-walking business and I teach puppy classes and do private consults in the evenings. 

Long story short, I know that life is what you make of it. My kids (if I ever have them, still on the fence about that one) will go to public school.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been on both sides of the fence. 
I started out in a fabulous, local, very small public primary school. My parents decided halfway through, that they might try and see how I go in a private school, as their friend's son went there and they raved about it. I was a bright kid, and they figured maybe a public school would hold me back, despite the wonderful teachers at this particular school. 

I spent one year at the private school, was bullied immensely, was as miserable as all heck. I hated it. And yes, it was a strongly religious school. My 'school swimming uniform' cost more than one year of school fees at the public school! My grades were ok, but I came home crying every day because I hated it so much. 

Parents sent me back to public school for the rest of primary school, and then high school and I did extremely well! 
I had friends who went to private schools, their parents paid a ridiculous amount of money to send them there, and only 2 out of the 7 friends ended up going on to University. The others still work in supermarkets, child care centres, take away shops etc. in their mid 20's.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Mrs. Face never attended a public school, through college. I never attended a private school, through college. I am better educated than she is, but I think that is largely due to me having a thirst for knowledge. I think you can end up well educated from either one - or poorly educated from either one, dependent upon your motivation, desire to learn, and ambition...


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Kitten Val there are a few prep schools that are not religous.
Some that are that only claim to be for tax purposes. In other words are very liberal.
All the jewish ones that I know however are Orthodox though most of the families that send thier children thier are Reform or secular.
That is another reason I waited so late to send my children.
I didn't want them telling me how to properly be a jew.
It didn't work. Shalom


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Faceman said:


> Mrs. Face never attended a public school, through college. I never attended a private school, through college. I am better educated than she is, but I think that is largely due to me having a thirst for knowledge. I think you can end up well educated from either one - or poorly educated from either one, dependent upon your motivation, desire to learn, and ambition...


most definitely agree with this. If you have a self motivated personality you could learn in a cardboard box sitting in the middle of a field! I also believe parents or an adult/adults with positive influence can make a huge difference as well. For me personally, my parents were pretty clueless when it came to my education. However, they let me make the decision where I wanted to go to high school...yeah, I was lucky I was pretty responsible at the ripe old age of 12! Actually my dad thought I was gonna end up "warped" cuz I wanted to go to an all girls Catholic school...mom said "let her go!" One of the best experiences of my life! I was totally self motivated and ended up ranking 32nd in an A track school (one taught at the A level...C's you were asked to leave..yep, pretty harsh) However, loving the public school system for my youngest!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> And sorry for the dumb question, but are ALL private schools religious? From what I see around they are (Catholic, Jewish, Christian, etc.).


No. Many are not. Most all w the word "academy" in their name are not, nor are "academies" all military.

I forgot about what db said - uniforms or strict dress codes are nearly always part of the private school experience. Uniforms save money big time while dress codes are strict and can make shopping for school clothes a real challenge. For example, finding knee high skirts among an ocean of "zero high" ones isn't easy...but it certainly makes you wonder who would send their daughter to any public gathering of any kind in the street walker-esque clothing that they "push" on school kids.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Okey-dokey, I am trying to visualize DH straight out telling me he believes he is better educated than I.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Missy May I was wondering if only I caught that gaffe.
Either Faceman has a very understanding wife or she doesn't read his post.
As opinionated as he is I would bet the former is true.
Missy May Orthodox women and girls do not show thier bare arms or legs in public r to any male not related to her. Shalom


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

dbarabians said:


> Either Faceman has a very understanding wife or she doesn't read his post.


If my hubby would say something like that I'd laugh personally.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Missy May said:


> Okey-dokey, I am trying to visualize DH straight out telling me he believes he is better educated than I.


I wasn't agreeing with that part of his post! lol


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Db, that is interesting - the school's electric bill must be huge (for AC)!

Actually, kitten, I am not sure what my reaction would be...I would probably be struck dumb! :rofl:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Missy May said:


> Actually, kitten, I am not sure what my reaction would be...I would probably be struck dumb! :rofl:


Lol! We are from the same school, university, and hold equal degrees (just different departments/specializations). So yeah, I'd find it funny.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> If my hubby would say something like that I'd laugh personally.


Same here! My hubby actually has more formal education than I do but the dude couldn't spell his way out of a paper bag. He's so bad, spell check can't help him. I tease him about that and he teases me about my inability to do anything more than simple math. 


Both my hubby and I are of the opinion that life is way to short to take it so seriously and we've been married for forever and a few days (well... 16yrs) so both of us are fully aware of what is ok to joke about and what is not. He once yelled across the street to the neighbor who asked how his very PG wife was doing "She's at the waddling stage" and upon the neighbor being aghast added "And I can say that because she's so round, she waddles too slow to catch me!!". :lol:


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

In my area it depends on what district you live in. Some of the public schools have an excellent academic program, including arts/music. However, there are the few school districts in the area that I would never consider living in (if i had kids).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Can you actually choose what public school (whether ES, MS, or HS) you want to go to as long as it's within a county where you live? Or you are assigned to just one, the closest to where you live?

P.S. Asking this because I was just asked about it yesterday, and I wasn't sure what to answer.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> Can you actually choose what public school (whether ES, MS, or HS) you want to go to as long as it's within a county where you live? Or you are assigned to just one, the closest to where you live?
> 
> P.S. Asking this because I was just asked about it yesterday, and I wasn't sure what to answer.


Ordinarily you are assigned a school based on your address within a district. However, I have lived in small towns where ES and MS were "your choice", and there was only one HS, no options. So, it depends.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Can you actually choose what public school (whether ES, MS, or HS) you want to go to as long as it's within a county where you live? Or you are assigned to just one, the closest to where you live?
> 
> P.S. Asking this because I was just asked about it yesterday, and I wasn't sure what to answer.


Schools aren't necessarily assigned by closest. So at our last house, we had 3 schools less than 5 minutes away (all elementary) but my kids had an hour ride to school in nowheresville because the in-town schools were full. So basically they start by filling schools with the people that live closest and when that school fills up, either they build another as houses are built and people move in or the newest housing developments get bused to other schools that have room. 

Now theoretically in *most* states/districts, you can transfer to another school in the same district IF they have room. You generally lose out on things like busing though. I moved my girls from their local school to another one when we lived in CA because I liked the class size, staff and curriculum of the other school better. Absolutely zero hassle, just filled out a few papers at the new school and when they had room (couple kids left) they called me and my kid moved there the next day.

Some states allow transfers between districts but the districts generally come up with reasons/excuses to make that impossible if you actually try to do so.

So, our school district has a grand total of 3 schools, Elementary, Middle and High school. As the elementary has failed the state testing multiple years in a row, state law says that any child is guaranteed a transfer to another school in the district if they request it. Well we don't HAVE another school, so our district asked the next one over and was told H*LL NO! I asked that district personally to move my children and gee... all of a sudden their schools are "too full" and blah, blah, blah, blah. Basically there is some sort of turf war or something going on so there will be no transfers or even polite conversation. :-x


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

dbarabians said:


> Missy May I was wondering if only I caught that gaffe.
> Either Faceman has a very understanding wife or she doesn't read his post.
> As opinionated as he is I would bet the former is true.
> Missy May Orthodox women and girls do not show thier bare arms or legs in public r to any male not related to her. Shalom


Well, it also has to do with her only having a BS degree in Math when I have an AA in Business, a BS in Biology, a BS in Geology, and an MS in Physics.

And yes, Mrs. Face is understanding. Any woman that can be married to me for 32 years would have to be understanding. By the way, Mrs. Face is an amazing woman - I guarantee you no one has ever heard me say a bad word about her. We were both jocks in our younger years, with me playing several sports professionally and her playing volleyball and basketball, we were both Geophysicists (I was her boss for many years), we were both bodybuilders in mid-life, we both like the outdoors - hiking, trout fishing, canoeing, boating, etc. I was very fortunate she snagged me - and yes, she did the snagging.

Sorry for the sidebar, but I could talk all day long about Mrs. Face.

As for Jewish girls, I think I mentioned to you once before I dated Jewish girls almost exclusively in college. db, they showed a lot more than bare arm and leg, so they must not have been Orthodox. (of course I knew that - they were just about all reformed). A funny thing about those girls though...and hopefully this won't be offensive. Both my roommates in college were Jewish, and they used to really get p*ssed at me...it seems, at least back then, that the Jewish girls were much more "fun" when out with a goy they had no intention of getting serioius with than out with a Jew that was a prospective mate...

After two disastrous dinners, I did learn one lesson, though. It is not prudent for a goy boyfriend to go to dinner with a Jewish girl's parents when they are in town for parents' weekend. There is no wrath...


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

if you want to know the truth go talk to the local Army recruiters. All applicants have to pass a basic reading, basic algebra, What I would consider 9th grade level but nowadays is probably much higher written tests.

Certain schools both public and private have well deserved reputations of handing diplomas to rockheads. IE if an applicant comes in graduated from "X" school we dotn worry, but if graduate is from "Y" school we would give them a pretest before potentially wasting time on someone that couldnt pass the ASVAB, One particuar catholic school I dealt with liked to present themselves as all high and mighty, but the reality was most of their students were their because they had been expelled from public schools.


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

I went to public schools in Maryland because my parents couldn't afford private schooling for me and my sister. Looking back, I'm glad for some of the advantages with the public school curriculum, but if I ever have kids I'm sending them to private; the teachers don't tolerate crap from students who want to cause problems and that in itself makes for a much more productive learning environment. Just my two cents


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> In the UK the big difference between the public and private schools are the number of children in each class. Most private schools have as few as 10 and certainly no more than 20. Public schools the classes can be double that.
> 
> Discipline in private schools is stricter, teachers are often better and facilities greater. Sports are encouraged.
> 
> I know that if I had children I would rather they were privately educated then in public schools.


And just to confuse things our "Public schools" are the private ones:lol: and very different from state schools.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep clava, and general a heck of a lot more expensive than the $10k mentioned previously in this thread.

I do know my mum has spent in excess of £300k putting my brother, my sister and myself throuh private senior schools (so that is between the ages of 11 and 18 for those non UK bods) in order to get us the results to get us into top unis and to give us the best possible start.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Side note first, I am better educated than my husband. He would take no offense to that at all, and in fact would likely tell anyone who asked. 


I went to both private and public schools. I was privately educated until the final year of high school, when my Dad could no longer afford it and I moved to a public school. 
The difference was significant. At private school, my entire graduating class would have been 30 girls. In public school, heck I had lessons with more kids than that. 
In private school, we stood when the teacher entered the room, spoke when spoken to etc. 
Public school was quite the opposite I could not believe the noise level in the classrooms, complete lack of respect etc etc. 
In private school we were expected to work in silence unless we had a question. In public, I had to concentrate to even hear the teacher, and frankly it didn't much matter to anyone other than myself or my parents how well I did. 


Val are there are charter schools in your area? If so, you can usually use the voucher system to pay for them, or put towards some private schools.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

AlexS said:


> Val are there are charter schools in your area? If so, you can usually use the voucher system to pay for them, or put towards some private schools.


Alex, I've never even heard about charter schools! I'll check it out.

_*I have to say this thread has been VERY educational for me. I learned a lot, so want to thank everyone who shared own experience and suggestions! *_



"In private school, we stood when the teacher entered the room, spoke when spoken to etc. 
In private school we were expected to work in silence unless we had a question."

That's how my school was (we also had to wear uniform, clean classrooms, etc.). It was public school though as we had no private schools where I lived back when I was a kid.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Well I will say that my husband is more educated than myself.
He is a Vetrinarian and I am a Horticulturist.

But I will say...

He cannot find a jar of peanutbutter on a shelf if it stood up bit him in the face!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Being from a very small town (population of about 450 through my entire life), there were no options for private schools even if we had been able to afford them. The closest ones were in Amarillo, which was a 2.5 hour drive at the time.

I honestly can't say anything bad about my public school education. The classes were very small, often ranging from 3 to 15 students per teacher and, even though you often took classes with students that were considered "remedial" you were allowed to work at your own pace. The teachers didn't expect those of us who found it easier to slow down for the students who struggled and at the same time, those students were under no pressure to "keep up" with the rest of us.

Like Face said, I think a large part of a student's success greatly depends on their desire. I was one of those lucky ones that really didn't enjoy school but I didn't find it difficult either so I always managed to keep up, even in the advanced classes. I think one of the reasons why I am so well written and well spoken is that I have always had an immense reading appetite. When I was a child, I would often check out 10-14 books per week from the public library. By the time I was in 5th grade, I was often reading books that were high-school level because the books for my age group had become boring. I enjoyed the deeper story plots and I actually enjoyed having to look up definitions in the dictionary:lol:.

That being said, of the 12 people who were in my graduating class, there were only about 5 of us who went to college, and there were only 2 who actually finished a degree (I am not one of them). One of them is a teacher here in Higgins and the other is a computer programmer somewhere down in the middle of the state. Most of the rest of my classmates either bump around from job to job every few months or they work for the oilfield. They get by but they are not actually accomplishing much.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> That being said, of the 12 people who were in my graduating class, there were only about 5 of us who went to college, and there were only 2 who actually finished a degree (I am not one of them). One of them is a teacher here in Higgins and the other is a computer programmer somewhere down in the middle of the state. Most of the rest of my classmates either bump around from job to job every few months or they work for the oilfield. They get by but they are not actually accomplishing much.


Jen, how come your class was so small? Because of the small town? I hear complaints all the time how crowded schools are in my county (especially HS, they had to build a new one very close to where I live couple years ago, because there was basically no place to go for kids).


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

In my opinion, what's best for the student really depends on the individual. 

I went to private school through 12th grade, as has my middle sister, however my youngest sister (easily the smartest out of the three of us) did not find a lot of success in a private school atmosphere. She made it through middle school and part of her freshman year of high school and then she and mom my decided it would be best for her to try out public school. She blossomed. Every issue she ever had with school vanished and she's easily one of the top students in her (rather large) class. 

Personally, I would have preferred attended (at least) public high school. I loathed being in a private high school. The teacher nagged, a lot of the people I had to be around were not pleasant and overall I disliked how I felt that I was trying to bit fit into a little box like the rest of the good little Catholic school girls (being a Catholic private school puts it on a whole new level, I'm atheist, so it was not a happy time for me). Unfortunately, when I was in high school, I wasn't given an option. My father was adamant about not letting me go to public school for whatever prejudices he had and my mother was inclined to agree with him. 

Almost makes me wish my parents had gotten divorced sooner, as horrible as that sounds. Anyway, back to the point, the type of school that's best for the student isn't a blanket decision, it really depends on how the student learns, functions, and reacts in social and educational situations. Just giving you my personal experiences. I hated going to private schools, but I know people that loved it just as much as I hated it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Jen, how come your class was so small? Because of the small town? I hear complaints all the time how crowded schools are in my county (especially HS, they had to build a new one very close to where I live couple years ago, because there was basically no place to go for kids).


 
Yes, that was pretty much it. In my school when I graduated, K-12 grades, there was a total student count of about 94. One reason that there were so few kids then is because, at that time, we were a very poor school district. Because land taxes were so cheap at the time, there was very limited funds coming into the school from the state.

Not to mention that almost every other small town in my area also had a school and they were all roughly the same size. In my county, there are 5 towns containing a total of about 5,500 people. Of those 5 towns, 4 of them have their own school. The only exception is Lipscomb...which only has a population of about 36 people:lol:.

Of course, things have changed now with the oil boom in my area. Just a couple of years ago, the student count jumped from about 88 to almost 160 because of all the oil workers moving in and bringing their families. It has also increased their tax base so we are now considered a property rich school district.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Val here's a link to charter schools in your state. 

Maryland Charter Schools


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

AlexS said:


> Val here's a link to charter schools in your state.
> 
> Maryland Charter Schools


Thanks a lot, Alex!


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I've worked in public education for over 20 years and both my kids are in the public school system (my oldest is graduating in June). While I cannot speak for the private / charter school systems, I have had many students who have moved from private to public schools. Sometimes these kids come in ahead of peers in the public system, and sometimes they are behind. While this depends somewhat on the school, I would suggest it has more to do with their parents and the kids themselves than anything. 

Here's a thought... Parents and kids who take the time to research public / private / charter / alternative programs are already more involved in the education of their children than those who do not. This involvement alone improves the chances of a child's success in any program they choose. These same parents are also more likely to advocate on their children's behalf throughout their schooling, thus mediating and tempering the effect of potentially less effective teachers and programs, regardless of whether the school is public or private.

I guess what I am saying is if you are asking the question, you are already off to an excellent start. Choose the school that offers the programs that are best suited to our child's interests and needs. Choose the school you feel the child will be most excited to attend. If he / she likes school and wants to do well, they will do well.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

I've been to both.. Honestly private school was much better.

It's difficult to explain, but the teachers are just.. better! Students are better (the high fees weed out a majority of the 'no hopers' perhaps?), we are provided with many more opportunities and the facilities are to a higher standard.


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

I went to a public school in my town through elementary and middle school. They're considered to be some of the best in the country but IME they only cater to those that are more or less young geniuses. There are a lot of bullying issues in the school... All of which are ignored and anyone that isn't up to their standards will be left in the dust.

I currently go to a public vocational high school that many people switch to in order to escape bullying. I haven't had that "escape" so many describe. I find the people there to be immature, inconsiderate and lazy and the same goes for the teachers and guidance counsellors. I would switch back if the schools in my town didn't have such a huge workload.

I have friends that went to private school and they were SHOCKED at the way people treat eachother at the new school. They're all caring and considerate people who have a good work ethic. I think it's extremely important to research the schools you have the option to attend, because it certainly isn't a one size fits all situation and if you're serious about success I strongly believe you'll thrive wherever you choose to go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I have been hearing a lot of talk about Charter Schools

I need to do more research, but it seems at first glance possibly the best of both worlds.

Thoughts?


.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

I was in private school for about 4 years, then I was pulled out and started home-schooling. I have yet been able to go to a public school... BUT, the private school was amazing, and small. The entire school consisted of about 30 people total, teachers included. The rules were pretty lax, and as far as dress code, you could wear anything, as long as it wasnt above your knees. So no mini skirts or short shorts... But, nearly all the kids attending their were Christian anyway, and not allowed to wear those. I think the year I stopped going their, they also were required to wear polo shirts... Since the school was so small, everyone was pretty much friends, and their wasnt any bullies... We lived about 3 1/2 miles from the school, and on some days my brother and some friends and I would bike to school. I dont know anything about public schools, but after I was taken out of the private school, and started homschooling, I started doing a public school homeschool program, and I know for a fact ths public school work is a ton easier than the private school work we were doing...


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

If you're in the US and your kid is approaching HS, check to see if your local school district offers an IB (International Baccalaureate) program if you want your child to achieve at the highest levels. This degree is accepted for entrance to foreign high schools and is a fast track to college acceptance. It's rigorous and makes the AP classes look weak. They have to be able to do top level work to get in and to stay in.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

We send our kid to a private Christian Academy and we LOVE IT!
Her class has 7 kids in it. They teach the hardest #1 curriculum in the country, have a major no nonsense policy, uber strict PDA policy, and the kids are brilliant and they work hard to make sure every kid succeeds. They are 2 steps ahead grade wise than the local public schools and every kid that has graduated has gotten an academic scholarship. We struggle sending her there, it's 30 minuets away and costs a fortune in gas alone. Tuition is very reasonable though.

We have two options on public. We have a small school only 5 minuets away and it would probably be fine if we couldn't afford private. The other is horrific. There were 13 pregnancies this year, 13!!!!!!! They have a new state of the art football field, but not enough text books to go around and the kids have to share. Bullying is rampant, local politics and family disputes are played out in the classroom and on the playground, and the teachers are worthless. There is no way on earth I would send her there.

The only thing my kids school is lacking is a sports program. The directors approached the public superintendent and tried to get them to allow ours to participate. WE ARE PAYING THE SAME TAXES. But he declined. Several students have left our school because of this and it's sad, several have returned when their grades dropped or they couldn't deal with the mess over there.
I just got my kid a horse and am going to enroll her in 4H! 

As far as the "Christian" aspect... I think it it's great. Their goal is to surround the kids in a successful LEARNING environment and instill and support the values and morals that are found in the Bible and in the home. They don't preach at or to them, they don't discuss private affairs (one of the kids mom is a Lesbian). Who cares! The basis follows "do unto others", and learning the basic moral functions of society.
One of the biggest rules is that the kids refrain from inappropriate secular music and television. That one WE get a pass on... We own and operate a music venue!


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

HagonNag said:


> If you're in the US and your kid is approaching HS, check to see if your local school district offers an IB (International Baccalaureate) program if you want your child to achieve at the highest levels. This degree is accepted for entrance to foreign high schools and is a fast track to college acceptance. It's rigorous and makes the AP classes look weak. They have to be able to do top level work to get in and to stay in.


I second this. I have been trained to teach both IB and AP Chemistry and taught IB in addition to our provincial program. The IB program offers a solid academic curriculum across all disciplines and is recognized worldwide. Many universities offer scholarships, advanced standing and housing preferences for successful IB graduates. 

Many of my former students have told me they felt the IB program prepared them well for university and feel they have an edge over their non-IB graduate peers. In addition, a very high percentage of our previous IB students have continued their education to pursue post graduate degrees and careers in medicine, law and scientific research.

For students who want to focus on academics, it is an excellent program.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I grew up in public school and had no problem with it at all. I also have no problem admitting my husband is more educated than I am. While he barely graduated from highschool, it turned out he did have a thirst for learning, just on his own terms. I did much better in high school, but afterward my thirst was for my kids and being a good mom. I love to learn about horses, obviously, and will always know more than my husband when it comes to that, but he's definitely got me on politics and history. 

I don't know of any private schools specifically but I know they exist in my area because I see kids in uniforms all the time. A really nice alternative to private schools in our area are the charter schools. Class sizes are smaller and fill up very fast, so first come first serve. For elementary and middle school children anyway, charter schools are for those that need a little more of a challenge. The dress codes are also more strict. For highschool kids, charter schools are for those who cannot stay out of trouble. Classes are shorter, they usually only go for a half day.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> We send our kid to a private Christian Academy and we LOVE IT!
> Her class has 7 kids in it. They teach the hardest #1 curriculum in the country, have a major no nonsense policy, uber strict PDA policy, and the kids are brilliant and they work hard to make sure every kid succeeds. They are 2 steps ahead grade wise than the local public schools and every kid that has graduated has gotten an academic scholarship. We struggle sending her there, it's 30 minuets away and costs a fortune in gas alone. Tuition is very reasonable though.
> 
> We have two options on public. We have a small school only 5 minuets away and it would probably be fine if we couldn't afford private. The other is horrific. There were 13 pregnancies this year, 13!!!!!!! They have a new state of the art football field, but not enough text books to go around and the kids have to share. Bullying is rampant, local politics and family disputes are played out in the classroom and on the playground, and the teachers are worthless. There is no way on earth I would send her there.
> ...


 
There have been a few court cases where public schools would not allow home schooled kids to "play in their games" after school. Same principle - they pay taxes. The public schools lost each time. It might be worth it to research cases - b/c people tend to change their tune when they are faced w multiple decisions that indicate they are on the wrong end of a potential legal argument.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Again, thanks for more ideas and experience shared!


----------

